

"Say your words" - Globally Scalable Social News System - drgolden
http://nwzpaper.com/articleView?articleId=1

======
Spacegeek
If I understand correctly, you are proposing a single globally scalable system
that provides everyone a platform to project their voice. This has
implications for every business in every industry not just the ailing news
industry. As a business owner I can now directly engage in public discussion
without having to pander to some news outlet.

------
drgolden
The editor and publisher have left the building!

------
Spacegeek
This is it...exactly what the industry needs!

~~~
drgolden
What industry is that?

